# Yeti Tumbler



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I broke down and bought one a few weeks ago. Tonight was my first night to really use it. All I can say is bye bye Tervis! This thing holds some ice, vodka and tonic like a champ. Just add vodka and tonic, no need to add ice every drink.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought my wife one recently and she loves it. We were both amazed at how long the tumbler keeps ice frozen.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Drink faster*

Would be my thought


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I wish you had waited until after Christmas to praise the tumblers. I still need to find three for gifts. Now, they will be gone before I can get off of work today.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

The top with the rubber gasket is dishwasher safe, but the cup (bottom) is not. Kinda weird.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have seen them Tumble out of every store in a 50 Mile radius.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

The larger Buc ees has them.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

I use mine for coffee as well. Great product!


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

ralph7 said:


> The top with the rubber gasket is dishwasher safe, but the cup (bottom) is not. Kinda weird.


I've put mine in dishwasher several times with no issues. No where on it does it say not to put it in there. Where did you read this at because i don't want to tear mine up?


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

There was a little paper inside mine along with a sticker that had washing instructions and it said not to put it in the dishwasher.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Does this bad boy also produce ice as well like the infamous coolers? 

If it can't fly out of the back of a truck going 80 filled to the brim and not spill a drop, and still produce ice no a champ, than I don't want it. Let's hear all of the superhero powers this thing has like the coolers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

saltwater4life said:


> Does this bad boy also produce ice as well like the infamous coolers?
> 
> If it can't fly out of the back of a truck going 80 filled to the brim and not spill a drop, and still produce ice no a champ, than I don't want it. Let's hear all of the superhero powers this thing has like the coolers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually ferments if you don't watch it. Grape juice to wine.

-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Get back to us in July. When it's 50 degrees outside, styrofoam works well too. I'm not saying they are not great, but I find it hard to believe they are significantly better than Tervis.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

They are awesome. They are hard to find right now. Check with Academy, they get shipments in regularly he said. I showed up they day they got a shipment in and was able to get several of the 20 oz. The 30 oz is a different story. I have not been able to find them anywhere. 

The little paper does say no dishwasher, I have not tried mine in the dishwasher but not sure why it would damage it??


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

makoclay said:


> Get back to us in July. When it's 50 degrees outside, styrofoam works well too. I'm not saying they are not great, but I find it hard to believe they are significantly better than Tervis.


They are significantly better than Tervis and I have a cabinet full of Tervis. I did a test and here are the results.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1196370


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

*Mmm.. No thanks*

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Buddy of mine got one the other day.. said he put coffee in it before leaving his house to go to work6:30-7ish. when he got to work an hour later, coffee was to hot to drink.. it was about 1pm when i was talking to him and he said the coffee was just now at preferable drinking temp. Im not into buying expensive stuff, but this cup sounds like a winner


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I understand you want your drinks cold and hot, but seriously how long do you want ice in your cup? For 30 oz of iced tea, soda, whiskey/coke, vodka/tonic, or whatever, honestly how long does it take to drink that? To fill that cup, how much does the ice realistically cost, .25 maybe? 

I could understand the icechest more than a cup. But to each his own I guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't put it in the dish washer! I have had mine for a week and love it. Going to go pick up a couple more for some xmas gifts.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

I did not think they would be as good as everyone claimed. I was wrong they are better, wish I had bought some sooner.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> I understand you want your drinks cold and hot, but seriously how long do you want ice in your cup? For 30 oz of iced tea, soda, whiskey/coke, vodka/tonic, or whatever, honestly how long does it take to drink that? To fill that cup, how much does the ice realistically cost, .25 maybe?
> 
> I could understand the icechest more than a cup. But to each his own I guess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had plastic and styrofoam ones break at VERY bad times. I can grab the stainless steel tumbler from my truck console and it won't break and cause coke/tea to go everywhere. It may not be just the great insulating qualities but also other factors that make you like it.

I grabbed a Scoth Brite once to scrub mine. Don't do that or it will smell like stainless steel for awhile when you tip it up to drink from it. Dawn and a cloth works fine.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

The big boy is on my Christmas list. You reading this, Santa!?


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwater4life said:


> I understand you want your drinks cold and hot, but seriously how long do you want ice in your cup? For 30 oz of iced tea, soda, whiskey/coke, vodka/tonic, or whatever, honestly how long does it take to drink that? To fill that cup, how much does the ice realistically cost, .25 maybe?
> 
> I could understand the icechest more than a cup. But to each his own I guess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's obviously not about the cost of the ice, it's about how long you can keep the ice. Example, out dove hunting, pour a whiskey water into a dixie cup, 20 minutes, ice is gone. Set that guy up in a yeti cup, and you have an ice cold, with ice, whiskey drink for the entire hunt.

i like it because i can put ice in it one time in the evening and not have to keep refilling it with ice as i drink down my water, just add more water. This works out well because my son (4.5 months old) hears everything, and the ice maker wakes him up sometimes.

by far the best money i have ever spent on a like product (tervis, thermos, ect...)


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I''l get a couple just to irritate all the folks that are too cheap to buy one! HaHaHa!!!

Fact is, before reading this post I knew not of this product but I soon will. All I gotta do is tell my sweetie I want one and she'll go get one or two.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Does this bad boy also produce ice as well like the infamous coolers?
> 
> If it can't fly out of the back of a truck going 80 filled to the brim and not spill a drop, and still produce ice no a champ, than I don't want it. Let's hear all of the superhero powers this thing has like the coolers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the real test. We need the guy (seems like something to do with tamu in his username) to see if these things pass that 80 mph test like the coolers did. I mean, we already know they'll make ice and brew the coffee. lol.

Actually, I have a Yeti tumbler and have to admit that I love it. Never would have bought one but was given one as a gift. Sorry Saltwater, I've gone to the dark side ... just for tumblers though ... I'm still a (Yukon fan boy).


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Love mine! And I've had it since Labor Day weekend, out in the heat. Keeps ice/drink cold without watering down the drink.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

makoclay said:


> Get back to us in July. When it's 50 degrees outside, styrofoam works well too. I'm not saying they are not great, but I find it hard to believe they are significantly better than Tervis.


I have a cabinet full of Tervis tumblers, and I promise this thing is significantly better.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Bought the smaller one for my wife from FTU a while back. She absolutely loves it.

To be honest, it is not exponentially expensive vs a Tervis. I think the smaller one was $29.

Not like a Yeti cooler($300) vs an Igloo($30).

The equivalent would be if a Tervis was $3.00 and they aren't that cheap.

I think people like bashing them just because it is a YETI product.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I had them on my list for Christmas gifts. Academy in Lake Jackson is OUT today, but I picked up two at the beach Buc-ees.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

1 for wifey and 1 for oldest son and they'll manage to lose them the first week after Christmas:headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to ask, does ice melt more keeping water cold, or getting the water cold in the first place? I would think the later. If so, what's the real gain. I drink a lot of water less ice usage would be nice, but I ain't buying it. What say yee science guys that know this type of thing?


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Unless you're starting with ice cold water, more ice is used getting the water cold than keeping it cold. If you drink your drinks fast and/or keep them inside, then a Yeti tumbler probably won't help you much. If you like a cold drink when you're outside in the summer or frequently leave yours sitting around for a while, then you may benefit from one. It keeps a cold drink cold by providing good insulation, thereby reducing the amount of ice used to keep it cold. I did a test on my 30 oz. tumbler this weekend and there was still about a third of the original ice 13 hours later. That's doing a pretty dang good job of keeping the cold in and heat out in my opinion. I've also noticed that when I finish something and come back a couple hours later, the ice hasn't melted much. I like that.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Where i work i don't have access to ice but i do have access to a 5gal cold water dispenser. I got tired of refilling water bottles and cheap cups only to have them sweat all over the place and have room temp H2O all day. I bought the 30oz i leave my house at 3:45 am and get home around 5:30 pm. I fill it up with ice when i leave and refill with cold H2O and when i get home i still have a little ice and it doesn't sweat all over my desk. With that being said I keep it inside and refill with cold H2O. When i refill with room temp H2O it cuts my ice retention in half. I know not for everyone but it fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang! Good to hear all this. I got one as a gift about a month or so ago and haven't even used it. (I have a ton of cups). I didn't know it was any better.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I've put mine in dishwasher several times with no issues. No where on it does it say not to put it in there. Where did you read this at because i don't want to tear mine up?


In the literature that came with the cup. It also says to not use Clorox or any chlorine based cleaners on it.

These things are great lol.

TH


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I got one as a present and used it for my coffee this morning. Coffee was just as hot 2.5 hours later. Great little product.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Got one as an early Christmas present. Pretty stout and holds ice for a couple days. Glad someone else paid for it. LOL


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Starting to hear from friends that want to give one as a Christmas present now can't find one anywhere.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Mrs. GGF bought a set a couple of days ago. I haven't tried them yet, but if they aren't dishwasher safe, they ain't going to late long around here. Ice is cheap. Our time isn't.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gottagofishin said:


> Mrs. GGF bought a set a couple of days ago. I haven't tried them yet, but if they aren't dishwasher safe, they ain't going to late long around here. Ice is cheap. Our time isn't.


Consider them sold. I still work in Bastrop a day or 2 a week.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I purchased the 20 and 30 oz tumblers months ago and they are all they are cracked up to be. Also purchased the yeti Tervis at the same time and it is junk compared to them. Can easily burn your mouth hours after pouring coffee into it and it keeps drinks cold for a long time. No sweat is also very nice.

Just got the hopper and I'm very impressed with it as well. Nothing that I have ever had from yeti has been a disappointment but has always exceeded expectations?


And when it comes to washing it there really is no need for a dishwasher.....just rinse it out and you are good to go


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I stopped at FTU last night on I-10 and they had plenty of those tumblers


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

scwine said:


> Starting to hear from friends that want to give one as a Christmas present now can't find one anywhere.


I don't know if it helps you or not, but I was just in Mcclain trailer yesterday and they had several of both sizes in stock.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Gottagofishin said:


> Mrs. GGF bought a set a couple of days ago. I haven't tried them yet, but if they aren't dishwasher safe, they ain't going to late long around here. Ice is cheap. Our time isn't.


Over 12k posts. I can see how valuable your time is. Ha.


----------



## drifterpro (Jul 6, 2004)

*Big Score*

Just left F.T.U. on Katy aka I-10, they have a very good I was told numerous boxes stock both sizes...Merry Christmas...


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Had lunch at Prasek's today and they had boxes and boxes of the small and large tumblers.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't understand why people bash on yeti or any other high end coolers and similar products, in this case, the cups.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Had coffee in mine for breakfast. Kept warm pretty well for about three hours. Just picked it up, turned it upside down then back again. I took the lid off and the leftover coffee turned into a frozen screwdriver.

Freaky.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

fangard said:


> Over 12k posts. I can see how valuable your time is. Ha.


Value is how you define it. 2cool is a lot more interesting than hand washing dishes.

Besides. I can squeeze a lot into a 16 hour day. 

PS. I did try one today and it kept my drink cold while I drank it so it works pretty good. Just not good enough to want to have to hand wash it.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> Value is how you define it. 2cool is a lot more interesting than hand washing dishes.
> 
> Besides. I can squeeze a lot into a 16 hour day.
> 
> PS. I did try one today and it kept my drink cold while I drank it so it works pretty good. Just not good enough to want to have to hand wash it.


LOL it only takes 1 minute to wash.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> i don't understand why people bash on yeti or any other high end coolers and similar products, in this case, the cups.


Me either but it is entertaining. I do know this....there are tight wads out there and they'll never get it! That's why igloo still has a market.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jdusek said:


> LOL it only takes 1 minute to wash.


Heck, I use mine so much I would not want to do without it for a whole dishwasher cycle .... hand wash it is.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was anti yeti cup for a while. All the guys on the deer lease got one and I was holding out saying they were idiots.

I finally broke down at the Dilley feed store and bought one. Best purchase of 2014 in my book. Goes everywhere with me now.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Value is how you define it. 2cool is a lot more interesting than hand washing dishes.
> 
> Besides. I can squeeze a lot into a 16 hour day.
> 
> PS. I did try one today and it kept my drink cold while I drank it so it works pretty good. Just not good enough to want to have to hand wash it.


it also doesn't sweat, and the lid doesn't leak.

both nice features.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> Me either but it is entertaining. I do know this....there are tight wads out there and they'll never get it! That's why igloo still has a market.


Maybe not so much tight wads as we are practical.
Sorta like listening to scotch and cigar snobs.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

cubera said:


> Maybe not so much tight wads as we are practical.
> Sorta like listening to scotch and cigar snobs.


I'm into styrofoam with a plastic lid. 
I'll go & buy a few so I can be in the club. I'm practical also.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I will offer one take away. The cup can be a little noisy drinking from while in a deer stand. Not noisy enough to spook any deer, but a little noisy nonetheless. I learned that this past weekend.

Glad some of you have made the choice to join the "stiff shirt" club!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> I will offer one take away. The cup can be a little noisy drinking from while in a deer stand. Not noisy enough to spook any deer, but a little noisy nonetheless. I learned that this past weekend.
> 
> Glad some of you have made the choice to join the "stiff shirt" club!


No problem I felt this would be the cheapest way into the club so I jumped on it. HYWTC means have yeti will travel club.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

It is the best invention ever. Keeps hot stuff hot, and cold stuff cold. How does it know?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

cubera said:


> Maybe not so much tight wads as we are practical.
> Sorta like listening to scotch and cigar snobs.


I'm just joshin round with you guys. I've been a bubba keg guy for several years now. Sometimes the lid leaks but they don't sweat. The keg is 70+ ozs though. This tumbler thing ain't but 30. Guess I'll have to cut back to join the club.hwell:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

pistol is president and founder of the stiff shirt club. if you ever need a ruling or guidance on the stiff shirt, just ask him.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm just joshin round with you guys. I've been a bubba keg guy for several years now. Sometimes the lid leaks but they don't sweat. The keg is 70+ ozs though. This tumbler thing ain't but 30. Guess I'll have to cut back to join the club.hwell:


I'm not sure about a membership at the present, we seem to be a very select individuals who shun overpriced highly marketed items.

You've heard the keeping up with the Jone's?
My neighbor is a Jones and he said it wasn't easy to stay ahead of the pack, but his wife is doing all she can to stay there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> I'm just joshin round with you guys. I've been a bubba keg guy for several years now. Sometimes the lid leaks but they don't sweat. The keg is 70+ ozs though. This tumbler thing ain't but 30. Guess I'll have to cut back to join the club.hwell:


Make it your new year resolution. LOL I'm getting one. I wanna be in the club.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

jdusek said:


> LOL it only takes 1 minute to wash.


And two seconds to put it in the dishwasher. 

It's a cool product. Especially for people who work outdoors a lot, but for me it's just not worth the money or the hassle. I tend to dring my coffee fast enough so that it doesn't get cold before I finish it, and my cold drinks fast enough so that getting warm or watered down isn't an issue.

I'm into convenience.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> it's obviously not about the cost of the ice, it's about how long you can keep the ice. Example, out dove hunting, pour a whiskey water into a dixie cup, 20 minutes, ice is gone. Set that guy up in a yeti cup, and you have an ice cold, with ice, whiskey drink for the entire hunt.
> 
> i like it because i can put ice in it one time in the evening and not have to keep refilling it with ice as i drink down my water, just add more water. This works out well because my son (4.5 months old) hears everything, and the ice maker wakes him up sometimes.
> 
> by far the best money i have ever spent on a like product (tervis, thermos, ect...)


How much whiskey does a dove hunter drink?


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of getting one to give as a gift. Which one , the 30 or the 20? Looking for input.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Thinking of getting one to give as a gift. Which one , the 30 or the 20? Looking for input.


30oz for a male, 20oz for a female and you should be good to go.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Had my 30 for about 4 months now. Bubba Keg and Tervis will never see the light of day. Way, way better. Still have ice this morning from yesterday. Getting a 20 for cocktails tomorrow. Santa you listening?


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> pistol is president and founder of the stiff shirt club. if you ever need a ruling or guidance on the stiff shirt, just ask him.


Just trying to keep up with you sir. You have one up'd me in the stiff shirt category though. I need a Browning break down case for my Citori with my initials on it. Oh yeah, and a Diesel!

The SKB break down is just not "stiff shirt" enough.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

A 30 made it to my house. Santa, aka SIL, said she had heck finding it...but I'm worth it


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I got a 30 today to....can I put a Yeti sticker on my back window now?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I am a yeti sucker !*

Got one for Christmas also on of the soft coolers :dance:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Joe Fish said:


> I got a 30 today to....can I put a Yeti sticker on my back window now?


I will if you will


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

Unexpected - got a 20 - can't wait to test.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Mrs. Santa brought me a 30oz today. Already running a melt test now.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

They be running off everybody's shelf, them boyz made a load on them


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got one today from my pops. Thing does hold ice well


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Filled to top with ice then filled with water at 1130a. 9 hours later.

Still has ice and is still at 35 deg.










Going to check tomorrow at 1130a and post temp.

-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

So i got one today and ran through probably 8 refills throughout the day and it still has ice. I'm happy. Btw, my wife scratched the lid a little with a sponge so don't let yours get abused the same way! Every time I take a sip I look at the little circular scratches in agony.


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

I filled mine with Ice and water, after the water was gone the Ice lasted for about 26 hours. My wife thought I was BSing her until she saw the ice for herself the next evening. Great Cup...


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Warning to those who have the tumbler, I forgot mine in the truck over the weekend and now have to replace my doors on truck because the tumbler produced so much ice that it blew the doors open on My truck. **** that Tumbler..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bad thing about these, just like any Yeti product, they're going to get stolen. The only difference between these and the coolers is that this time it's going to be your friends that do it.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a 20 for X-Mas. Looking forward to using it after reading all these posts.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is temp this morning at 939a










And now at 130p










-----------------------------
The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt. (â€­Proverbsâ€¬ â€­12â€¬:â€­27â€¬ NIV)


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

(AP) The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) the leading international body for the assessment of climate change is poised to buy 50,000 Yeti ice chests to combat climate change. The Yeti coolers are reported to produce their own ice without the use of fossil fuels and could be the key component in stopping the climate crisis that we find ourselves in today. Jai Kong Young spokesman for the IPPC said â€œThis Yeti device could be the miracle that we have been searching for; I pray to Gaia that it is.â€

Hans Jorgensen staffer for the IPCC stumbled across the information about the Yeti on a popular website called 2coolfishing after searching â€œWhat are you smoking tonightâ€ on Google. Mr. Jorgensen said he had a date with a young intern from Sweden and wanted something â€œspecialâ€ to smoke with his date. Mr. Jorgensen told us â€œJa, its seems to be they over only smoke cigars over thereâ€ with a forlorn expression on his face. He went on to say â€œBut this could be aâ€¦.how do you sayâ€¦.game change for me, thanks 2cool!â€

The writer of the article tried to contact members of the 2cool community for comments with very little success. The first member we tried to contact â€œMillerlyteâ€ wife answered the phone and told us that he was out fishing with â€œThose **** friends of his.â€ When asked how soon he would he would be available for comment she said â€œWho knows he is always getting stuck and a sand bar and has to wait for someone to pull him off.â€

The second member we tried to contact â€œHarley1978â€ daughter answered our call. When she was informed that we were members of the press and asked to speak to her Dad she informed us that her father does not like the media plus he has â€œBeen drinking and working on his bike all day.â€ She went on to inform us that she has entered a contest called Miss Teen Houston and asked us to vote for her on the Miss Teen Houston website. She told her dads friends say she is going to win because she is the prettiest one in contest and they love the picture of her with the ducks her father shot. She also told us the whole thing was â€œKinda creepy.â€


The third member we contacted â€œGrumpyolemanâ€ who sounded elderly and possibly intoxicated answered the phone but sounded disoriented. When asked if he could tell us about the Yeti ice chests all we heard were the following: 
â€œThe wantâ€¦.who is thisâ€ beep beep beep â€œYep who the hell is thisâ€¦**** phoneâ€¦â€ beep (garbled) â€œMARTHA get that funny looking neighbor kid over here to show me how to work this **** contraption again and GET ME ANOTHER BEER WOMEN!â€ 

One member that we were able to contact Aggie123 stated â€œYes I hear they make ice somehow but they anit worth a dern, I know a guy that wrote Longs Horns suck on his with a permanent marker and now he cant get it off. Gow dang Id never buy one of them!â€

Mr. Jai Kong Young told us that the IPCC plans to bury the ice chests in concrete due to them â€œWalking offâ€ with just the lids showing in specific locations around mother earth. Strong smelling volunteers will open the Yeti lids once an hour for ten minutes and let the supercharged cold air into the atmosphere. The estimated cost of the project is fifty billion dollars. 

From his 30th Hawaiian vacation President Obama pledged 49.9 billion tax payer dollars saying that â€œWe all need to sacrifice.â€ Before Mr. and Mrs. Obama scheduled massage and lobster dinner he said â€œI praise Allah for this miracle cooler!â€

Al Gore was unavailable for comment due him camping on the Ross Ice Shelf with a flame thrower.


----------

